

88 'high-risk' security defects found in Android kernel - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/88-high-risk-security-defects-found-in-android-kernel/7629

======
randombit
Bad headline: the 'high-risk' defects include resource leaks and other
problems that could cause crashes or data loss but are not necessarily
exploitable.

And, of course, this is assuming either Coverity manually checked and
confirmed each of these problems (possible, but not mentioned in the article)
or that Coverity's scanner has a 0% false positive rate (highly unlikely to
the point of patently absurd; my experience with static analyzers is false
positives being 50 to 80% of the total though it's been a couple of years
since I used Coverity specifically).

